# Hello from Aurora



## bigHUN (Aug 3, 2022)

I've been in metal fabrications since '82, have seen places and processes good and bad and impressive.
Semi-retired this year from new products development = CAD engineering, with lot of hobby's around my neck, trying not to get bored and so far no complains.
Entered to this Forum just to say HI to all, and maybe we can figure something new and exciting together .


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 3, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## whydontu (Aug 3, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## PaulL (Aug 3, 2022)

And welcome from Victoria!


----------



## Doggggboy (Aug 3, 2022)

Welcome from Saskatchewan.
"Hobbies around my neck" is one of the best descriptions I've ever heard.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 3, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 3, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## thestelster (Aug 3, 2022)

Hey!!  From Keswick.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello back & welcome aboard from another designer, this one near Halifax.
Your description of hobbies around the neck is great, I'm working at crossing things off my list as well and enjoying it!

D


----------



## Canadium (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello from Hamilton ON!


----------



## LenVW (Aug 4, 2022)

Welcome . . . 
I apprenticed as a machinist in the 1980s, but I soon found out that I wanted to do more.

I went back to school for Machinery Design and spent co-op work-terms at Kellogg’s Engineering in London, Ontario.
Following the completion of Project 2000, I was recruited by a company in the farmland North of London and designed some patented machinery for a corrugated HDPE pipe company.
At the same time I graduated from a four year course at the Ivey Business School at nights.

Technology transfers from Norway, MRPII & PLM software implementations and capital machinery projects have made forty years seem like a blur !!

These CHMW guys come from all types of backgrounds.


----------



## Mcgyver (Aug 4, 2022)

Welcome, I went to G W Williams so have an affinity toward Aurora-ites.....although its sure changed quite a bit in 40+ years.  A study in paving over a country side of rolling farmland lol.

Please do show us what you are working on the these days.

Mike


----------



## Chip Maker (Aug 4, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.! Moved here from Aurora after retiring!


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

bigHUN said:


> Entered to this Forum just to say HI to all, and maybe we can figure something new and exciting together .



You can count on it! We all LOVE to keep other members busy and we all LOVE to help them spend their money!

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario.

If you spend a bit of time checking out the different forum sections, you will get ideas. Lots Of Ideas..... TOO MANY IDEAS..... LOL!

We also have fun here.

I've been retired for 15 years now and my projects to do list has been growing exponentially faster than my completions ever since I joined. God willing, I'll die with a smile on my face making something. Hopefully babies...   But a nice quill dro for my mill, or a simple tramming tool, or a rotary table indexing system will do too.

Lots of great people on here. Made many new friends. Lots of laughs. Learned a crap load of new things. Made some really cool stuff. Ya, retirement is good. I like this forum.

Welcome!


----------



## 140mower (Aug 5, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC. .
Mostly I just make mistakes, but once in a while a usable trinket rolls out of the shop...... The fun is in the trying, 'cause without that, the grey matter upstairs starts taking days off........


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 5, 2022)

Another welcome from Victoria!


----------

